# Erfahrungen XP SP3 ...?



## AndreK (28 April 2008)

Schon jemand Erfahrungen mit XP SP3 und Step7 ?

Eventuell auch WinCC Flex 2005 ? Dann brauche ich nicht doppelt fragen...

Das SP3 ist ab morgen offiziell zu haben, aber das aktuell BUILD kann auch heute schon bezogen werden www.winfuture.de.


----------



## MW (28 April 2008)

AndreK schrieb:


> Schon jemand Erfahrungen mit XP SP3 und Step7 ?
> 
> Eventuell auch WinCC Flex 2005 ? Dann brauche ich nicht doppelt fragen...
> 
> Das SP3 ist ab morgen offiziell zu haben, aber das aktuell BUILD kann auch heute schon bezogen werden


 
Wie soll den damit schon jemand erfahrung haben, wenn es erst morgen richtig veröffentlicht wird :?: :?:


----------



## AndreK (28 April 2008)

*Ganz einfach:*

1. könnte schon jemand mit den Bata Ausgaben erfahrungen gesammalt haben
2. könnte sich schon heute jemand das erst für morgen offiziell angekündigte Paktet gezogen haben
3. wer sagt denn das heute geantwortet werden muss?


----------



## Vbxler (29 April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe heute das SP3 installiert.

Vorgehen:
* Daten gesichert
* reboot system
* installation sp3
* reboot system
* automatische Fertigstellung Installation

Es lief danach alles wie gehabt.
Siemens (S7_5.4) und alle anderen IDE's laufen ohne Probleme.
Rein gefühlsmässig würde ich sagen der Rechner läuft jetzt
schneller als vor der Installation. :sm24:

Viel Spass 

Vbxler


----------



## Andy258 (29 April 2008)

Ich könnte jetzt auch nichts negatives sagen, läuft alles ohne Probleme


----------



## derwestermann (29 April 2008)

Dem schliesse ich mich an. Isso.


----------



## Perfektionist (30 April 2008)

scheinbar ist der SP3 wohl nicht der endgültige SP3:
http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=3321148


> Laut einer Mitteilung Microsofts muss der Start des dritten Service Packs für Windows XP aufgrund neuer Probleme verschoben werden. Demnach gäbe es Kompatibilitätsprobleme zur hauseigenen Managementsoftware Microsoft Dynamics RMS.


 
Aber da ich mit diesem Dynamics nichts am Hut habe, hab ich mir mal das SP3, auf das Chip verlinkt hat, gezogen und installiert.

Erster Augenschein: WinCC flexible Backgroundload (bei >2GB Hauptspeicher) ist nicht mehr so ätzend, man kann schneller mit Arbeiten beginnen. Und Flex lässt sich wohl auch schneller beenden. Weiterhin scheint mir jetzt das Eigenschaftsfenster auch schneller die Eigenschaften eines angeklickten Objetes anzuzeigen. Mal sehen, wie schnell ich mich nächste Woche dran gewöhne. Aber vllt steigt ja jetzt etwas der Freudepegel bei der Arbeit.


EDIT


Perfektionist schrieb:


> ... Und Flex lässt sich wohl auch schneller beenden. ...


stimmt nicht oder nur eingeschränkt, wenn man mit der Stoppuhr nachmessen würde ...


----------



## godi (30 April 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> scheinbar ist der SP3 wohl nicht der endgültige SP3:
> http://derstandard.at/?url=/?id=3321148



Finde ich super das man in Deutschland auch Österreichische Zeitungen liest! 

Ich habe auch das Sp3 auch schon installiert. Habe bis jetzt noch keine Probleme feststellen können.

godi


----------



## Lazarus™ (30 April 2008)

Also es ist zwar nicht das "echte" Release, wegen Problemen, aber ich habe es bereits seit RC2 im Rennen...
Was soll ich sagen, mein Bock ist deutlich/spürbar schneller und (!) auch stabiler...    Also ich denke mal, das XP wird noch ein paar Jahre mein bester Unterbau bleiben...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (7 Mai 2008)

So, nun ist es ja offiziell draussen...

Für die die es trotz daß es von Siemens logischerweise noch nicht freigegeben ist trotzdem installieren wollen sei gesagt daß ein VORHERIGES durchlesen der ReleaseNotes angeraten ist.

Da steht unter anderem daß wenn z.B. vor der SP3 Installation der IE7 installiert war - sich dieser dann nicht mehr deinstallieren lässt.

Ansonsten kann ich sagen daß auf Rechnern die nicht Siemens-kritisch sind eine installation bisher reibungslos funktionierte und der Betrieb "einen Hauch besser" wurde.

Auf der Seite: http://patch-info.de/categories/6-Windows-XP sind ebenfalls sehr nützliche Infos welche VOR der Installation vielleicht mal durchgelesen werden sollten. Ansonsten ist die Seite auch so einfach genial - und auf Deutsch!


----------



## vierlagig (13 Mai 2008)

das RMS ist wohl nicht das einzige problem ... es gibt eine AMD-inkompatibilität 

http://www.fritz.de/_/fritzinfo/detail_jsp/irubrik=84/key=132930.html


----------



## AndreK (13 Mai 2008)

*Fehlende Informationen sind gefährlich!*

Es gibt keine Fehler bei AMD. Es liegt daran das HP Installationsimages verwendet. Das Grundimage scheint auf einem PC mit Intel CPU erstellt worden zu sein und wird nun auch mit dessen Treibern auf AMD Systemen installiert. Es kommt dann, so weit ich mich erinnere, zu Fehlern mit dem Treiber für die Stromsparfunktionen, die bei Intel und AMD unterschiedlich sind.
Der zweite Fehler hatte was mit einzelnen Mainboards von ASUS zu tun, was hat AMD damit zu tun?

Also ich nehme auch nicht ein X-Beliebiges SPS Programm und spiele es irgendwo auf und sage dann das der vorherige Programmierer zu blöd war... oder will in meinem Autosteuergerät das Programm eines anders Fahrzeuges installieren und schimpfe dann.

Ich kann nur sagen das auf meinen PC`s das SP3 einwandfrei läuft:
- Laptop mit AMD Turion X2
- Heim PC AMD XP2200
- Heimserver AMD TB1200c
- PC für einen Kumpel, gerade zusammengebaut: X2 5600
Bin kein AMD Fan, aber ist halt günstig und ausreichend.

Ist schon faszinierend was fehlende Informationen in Beiträgen so suggerieren!

Fazit: Journalist doof oder von Intel gekauft


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Mai 2008)

stimmt, man muss weiterlesen, sonst bleibt man blöd:





> *Weitere Informationen zum Thema:*
> Does your AMD-based computer boot after installing XP SP3?
> SP3 für Windows XP macht Probleme auf AMD-Systemen


 
und dort dann weitergeklickt findet sich dann





> Das Service Pack 3 für Windows XP bereitet vielen Hewlett-Packard-Kunden mit einer AMD-CPU und Besitzern eines Asus A8N32-SLI Kopfschmerzen …


----------



## vierlagig (13 Mai 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> stimmt, man muss weiterlesen, sonst bleibt man blöd


 *ACK* ...dafür ist der link ja da!


----------



## maxi (13 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich hatte aus der Beta Version paar Sachen installiert.
Habe englisches XP.
Jedoch das meiste der Sachen aus den Service Pack war onehin schon durch die Windows updates auf dem Rechner.

Aufällig war das Schrieben in den Arbeitsspeicher.
Laut Everest hatte ich vorher knapp 2000 und danach knapp 3000 MB/s
Grüsse


----------



## MSP (19 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ein Problem gibt es mit SP3.

Und zwar wenn man auf ein System mit SP3 WinCC 6.x installieren will, so wird für SP2 das Update WindowsXP-KB319740-v5-x86-deu.exe verlangt.
Die installation des selbigen wird aber abgebrochen da SP3 ja aktueller ist.
Es wird sich also im Kreis gedraht und WinCC kann nicht installiert werden, da das Update ja fehlt.

Oder kennt Jemand einen Weg dies zu umgehen?

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## prinz1978 (19 Mai 2008)

hallo

ja es gibt ein weg zwar umständlich aber es geht du must zuerst wincc installieren und dann das update wenn du vorher sp3 instaliert hast must du diese wieder deinstallieren.

mfg


----------



## rs-plc-aa (19 Mai 2008)

Ha Ha - sehr witzig, ein ServicePack *de*installieren unter Windows...

So was habe ich mir aber schon gedacht dass das kommen wird.

Aber der Fehler liegt hier bei Siemens (zumindest technisch gesehen - nicht kaufmännisch)

Denn würde der Installer die benötigte Datei(en) mit der Versionsnummer >= abfragen und nur bei Bedarf den Patch installieren dann wäre alles in Butter...


----------



## prinz1978 (19 Mai 2008)

was ist denn da so witzig daran ich habe es genau so gemacht und es funzt bis jetzt ohne probleme ,auch die deinstallation hat wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (19 Mai 2008)

Ja, klar - weil jetzt im Moment das SP3 das "einzige" Patch ist was auf deinem System ist.

In ein paar Wochen/Monaten sieht das dann schon wieder anders aus.

Kannst ja versuchen das SP2 auch mal zu deinstallieren nachdem du es 2004 installiert hast -> viel Glück!

Und nur daß es bei dir "einwandfrei funzt" muss noch nicht heißen dass es sonst keinen erwischen wird.


----------



## MSP (19 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

also ich hab SP3 deinstalliert und bin nach 101 Updates für SP2 dann endlich dabei WinCC zu installieren 

Es wurde zwar beim deinstallieren vorher gesagt das ein Haufen Programme nach dem SP3 installiert worden seien, aber bisher habe ich ausser dem Grafikkarten-Treiber keine Probleme gehabt.

Ist schon lustig wenn WinCC das Update haben möchte, das Update selber sagt man braucht es nicht da Windows aktueller sei und man dann halt im Regen steht 

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## Forumaner (19 Mai 2008)

Hallo.



rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Denn würde der Installer die benötigte Datei(en) mit der Versionsnummer >= abfragen und nur bei Bedarf den Patch installieren dann wäre alles in Butter...



So gesehen gebe ich dir Recht, aber Siemens gibt doch leider die Produkte für _bestimmte Betriebssysteme mit bestimmten Voraussetzungen_ frei.
Warum sonst ist z.B. ab STEP7 5.3 eine Sperre für XP-Home drin?
Ich denke, Siemens will sich damit absichern. Installiert man dennoch STEP7 auf XP-Home (funktioniert mit pcwXPProme von PC-Welt) und die Projekte werden fehlerhaft, würde Siemens die Haft wohl auf den User übertragen, da nicht das vorgeschriebene System benutzt wurde. *vermutung*

Ich habe beim Reboot nach der Installation vom SP3 auf XP-Home eine böse Überraschung gehabt. Die Installation lief problemlos, nur nach dem Neustart erhielt ich einen Bluescreen und der Rechner stoppte alle Aktivitäten. Es fehlte eine DLL, die wohl vom SP3-Installer vergessen wurde zu kopieren.
Zum Glück habe ich einen Zweitrechner und ging mit diesem ins Internet auf die Suche nach der Lösung. Einer hatte geschrieben, dass die Downloaddatei vom Microsoft-Server diesen Fehler enthält.
Na super, ich dachte, wenn ich direkt vom Hersteller lade, habe ich keine Probleme... Wohl falsch gedacht! 
Mit der MS-Wiederherstellungskonsole konnte ich mit Erfolg die fehlende Datei ins richtige Verzeichnis kopieren! 
Übrigens, mein System hatte ich vorher mit pcwXPProme wieder auf HP-Home umgestellt.

Nach dieser Bluescreen-Überraschung habe ich mir sofort eine WindowsLive-CD erstellt.
Wenn mein Rechner nun nicht mehr starten will, lege ich die LiveCD ins CD-Laufwerk, boote Windows von CD und kann wie gewohnt auf alle Laufwerke zugreifen, Viren scannen, Trojaner bekämpfen und auch ins Internet gehen! Einfach geil!

Gruß,
Forumaner


----------



## Kwyjibo (19 Mai 2008)

die freigaben für spezifische systeme liegen einfach darin begründet, dass jeder gerne das neue SP für Windows installieren will, und das ist dann der Entwicklung entweder nicht bekannt (Änderungen zB an systemeigenen DLLs?) oder passen nicht zusammen mit dem, was die Software braucht.
Und letztendlich bieten ja auch nicht alle Besys das was gebraucht wird. Nen WinCC Server auf XP mit einer gewissen Anzahl Clients zB führt sehr schnell zu Problemen, und das kann Siemens nicht ändern.

Bei Software XY die für daheim da ist, um sich zB Notizen zu machen, die wird nix spezielles brauchen. Eine Software wie Step7... was ist zB, wenn (als doofes Beispiel) ein bestimmter Patch von Windows nun dazu führt, dass du deine CPU nicht mehr Änderungsladen kannst? Dann müsstes du für Änderungen oder Korrekturen im laufenden Betrieb das System komplett stoppen.


----------



## kermit (19 Mai 2008)

prinz1978 schrieb:


> ... wenn du vorher sp3 instaliert hast must du diese wieder deinstallieren. ...


Riesen-Idee!!!
schau mal da:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19772
und dann sag mir, wenn ich direkt von dieser CD installiert hab, wie soll ich das auf SP2 runterschrauben???


----------



## Maxl (20 Mai 2008)

Kann mir jemand logische Gründe nenne, auf einem Produktiv-System, welches Problemlos mit SP2 und den aktuellen Updates läuft, SP3 zu installieren?

Ich vergleich das in etwa so:
Nur weil grade ein neues Update rausgekommen ist, werden jetzt alle PCs an den Anlagen von WinCCflexible 2005 RT auf WinCCflexible 2007 RT upgedated?
Würde das jemand machen


----------



## Ralle (20 Mai 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand logische Gründe nenne, auf einem Produktiv-System, welches Problemlos mit SP2 und den aktuellen Updates läuft, SP3 zu installieren?
> 
> Ich vergleich das in etwa so:
> Nur weil grade ein neues Update rausgekommen ist, werden jetzt alle PCs an den Anlagen von WinCCflexible 2005 RT auf WinCCflexible 2007 RT upgedated?
> Würde das jemand machen



Na ja, da magst du evtl. Recht haben, aber das galt sicher auch schon für XP und das SP2 und meine XP-DVD hast das gleich drin, original. Was also nun? Könnte ja auch demnächst ein XP mit integriertem SP3 geben. Ich installiere auch nicht sofort alles, aber nach einigen Monaten ist es oft durchaus ratsam. Alleine eine Neuistallation von XP zieht ja ansonsten eine Unmenge von Sicherheitsupdates nach sich, die ansonsten im SP3 integriert sind. Auch Produktivumgebungen sollten keine Sicherheitslücken aufweisen, zumal oft ein Zugang zur Wartung erwünscht ist.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Mai 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand logische Gründe nenne, auf einem Produktiv-System, welches Problemlos mit SP2 und den aktuellen Updates läuft, SP3 zu installieren?...


dazu nun mein Kommentar ...

1.: auf meinem ersten Produktivsystem zuhause ist nur SP1 drauf.

2.: auf meinem zweiten und dritten Produktivsystem zuhausen mit Internetanschluss hat schließlich Windows Update mich freundlich gefragt, ob ich denn nicht den SP3 haben wolle.

3.: und das Gerät, das im Moment vor mir steht - ok, ich gebs zu, da habe ich etwas früher den SP3 eingespielt - testhalber - mit vorab gemachtem Plattenspiegel. Und der SP3 ist bis jetzt mal drauf, und die drei weiteren Produktivsysteme hier um mich rum bekommen den SP3 dann halt auch mal irgendwann, spätestens, wenn mal ne Software den SP3 unbedingt will.

Aber mir scheint, man muss in Zukunft weitere Produktivsysteme als VM vorhalten


----------



## prinz1978 (20 Mai 2008)

hallo 

so werdet ihr sp3 wieder los siehe bild.


----------



## Kwyjibo (21 Mai 2008)

prinz1978 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> so werdet ihr sp3 wieder los siehe bild.



Darauf würd ich mich nicht verlassen. Es gibt genug Komponenten, wie zB auch der MS SQL Server, die sich so tief ins System eingraben, dass du die ohne Besy Neuinstallation nie wieder los wirst.


----------

